# Grinder that meets my needs?



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

So thanks to help on here I got a lovely ECM Mechanika IV rotary plumbed in and I love it.

And thanks to my own inexperience, I ignored some advice on here and went with a Eureka Mignon.

Having lived with it for a few weeks I'm able to more accurately define my grinder requirements now (an expensive evolution!) and I'd really value some recommendations based on these:

Hard requirements:


Must fit on to worktop within 44cm space under kitchen eye-level cabinets and be able to load the hopper with beans without moving it - this is easy with the mignon.

I'm swapping between caf and decaf beans quite a lot now, more than I expected - I don't want 2 grinders. I want to be able to mark on the grinder where my setting is for one bean and a mark for the other and easily move from one to the other - and to not have to have the grinders moving when I change setting as I do on the Mignon. I also want to be able to mark for aeropress - again easily move.

Because of above I want to be able to put just the amount of beans in a need for one shot or 2 and then easily prepare for another bean. It will be common for me to make a decaf for me, immediately followed by a caf for my wife - I want this to be hassle free as possible (with 1 grinder).

I want it to be automatic so I press a button and the right amount of coffee is ground that I set and I can leave it and it will stop grinding itself.

Naturally it must grind espresso at least as well as the Mignon which I find is great although too much clumping.

Pretty flexible on cost - I do want new - I'm assuming my 44cm height constraint puts a ceiling on the cost anyway. Though I don't, for example, want to be spending more than £800 and would really REALLY like to spend a huge amount less.

Quietness is a big deal to me - my coffee obsession isn't going down brilliantly in the house ALL the time and I'd value something highly that was as quiet as possible.... e.g. significantly quieter than the Mignon.


Softer requirements:


It would be great if it had a light that shone on to the pf/container whilst grinding as it can be a little dark where I have my kit.

It would be amazing if it showed the weight of ground coffee and even better if it automatically stopped at a certain weight.

I've found the Mignon quite messy both in terms of when it's grinding (coffee not landing in pf/container all the time) and more so after it's been used and a slight vibration causes dump of ground coffee falling out the shoot. A machine with a tray at the bottom as a minimum though ideally one that is designed to maximise ground coffee coming out in a narrow shape as it were - basically something less messy 


BTW I swore to myself and my wife I would not contract upgradeitus


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Its going to cost! £1600 but is the only size quality grinder I can think of that will match your machine - http://www.mahlkoenig.com/en_products/K30-VARIO-AIR.html

would need a smaller hopper - such as a photo r lens hood with a lid - 1/2 the noise of a grinder comes up and out of the hopper !

Or for just £600 mazzer Mini OD with 320g hopper is just 43cm https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/mazzer-mini-electronic-model-a-black.html - not as great as the k30 but still great enough imho


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Jimbo - wow that vario-air is expensive isn't it..... lovely bit of kit though.

Mazzer mini might do it - would have to move it out of below cabinets to load though, perhaps this is nearest I'll get to my requirements.

I was hoping Eureka Atom would have been suitable just because it looks so compact


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks like you can get smaller hoppers for the k30 also


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ceado e37s with small hopper will fit


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Decaf nearly always needs an adjustment when switching from regular full octane beans, even the dark ones.

I'm not sure that the machine you describe has been designed yet. If height is a deal breaker then that rules out some of the usual suspects for single dosing with easy adjustmen.

Have you looked at the Sette? I haven't tried one yet but a few on here have and might be able to feedback their thoughts. Claimed very low retention and the rotating outer burr is also supposed to mean you don't need the weight of beans required for consistency in most on demand grinders. Just over 40cm and easy to adjust.

Might be worth adding to your shortlist unless it doesn't scratch the upgrade itch hard enough (I don't think it has downlights).


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ceado looks a serious machine doesn't it - oh man it's so expensive though


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Nick - had a look at the sette, really different and interesting. Ultimately the noise makes it difficult for me - otherwise would have a serious look at it


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks Nick - had a look at the sette, really different and interesting. Ultimately the noise makes it difficult for me - otherwise would have a serious look at it


I don't think that you will find a "quiet" grinder. Just some that aren't as noisy as others, unless you want to go down the hand grinder route in which case the HG-1 will fit this criteria but fail most of your other ones.

The Sage grinder produces quite a high pitched noise and takes 15-18 seconds to grind enough for a double shot (the Mignon is probably about the same). The Sette might be slightly noisier but takes 5 seconds. I know which I would consider to be the lower noise grinder.

I am still waiting for some more feedback from Sette users but to be honest your list of requirements reads almost the same as their feature list.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Good points - I'll do some more reading on it, grind quality etc.


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

new Eureka Atom is a quiet grinder


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks to be doesn't it - have you got one?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I would definitely recommend a hand grinder, if you are not pulling that many shots a day.

- Practically zero retention - you get what you put it out - so very good for single dosing. You just weigh the beans in, and no need to weigh the output. Some electric grinders are difficult to switch beans with, due to retention and how full the hopper is can affect the grind itself. You can switch beans and brew methods very easily.

- Small footprint and quiet - high end electric grinders are for commercial environments and are quite large.

- High end hand grinders are very durable and will last a long time and are very low maintenance.

- Grind settings are easy to adjust and repeatable

- Cost is significantly lower to comparable electric grinders

If you had unlimited budget, the Monolith Titan seems to be the ideal, but they're VERY expensive.

I have a Kinu M47 and works great for espresso and also drip/Aeropress, and has 0 retention. For making one or two shots, grinding isn't an issue. Takes maybe 30-45sec per shot?

If you want something bigger and more expensive, you can look at something like HG-1 or Kinu M68.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I see your point partisan - but I couldn't go there I don't think (manual grinder)

Titan looks incredible eh - I'm not really in that market.

These discussions are so valuable for me though as pretty much like when I chose my machine - they help me understand which requirements I'll have to let go of.


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

Morning espresso, capucino with hand grinder, everyday. Good luck


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

High quality hand grinders seem like very viable option to me, for home use


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stanic said:


> High quality hand grinders seem like very viable option to me, for home use


do not mark very highly of the old convenience factor though!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> do not mark very highly of the old convenience factor though!


Dependswhat's convenience to you.. If you want to easily switch between different brew methods and beans, then I think turning a crank for 30 sec is more convenient than weighing beans in, then weighing beans out in the portafilter and having to clean grinder chute between changing beans and then having to clean the countertop because of a mess.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> I see your point partisan - but I couldn't go there I don't think (manual grinder)
> 
> Titan looks incredible eh - I'm not really in that market.
> 
> These discussions are so valuable for me though as pretty much like when I chose my machine - they help me understand which requirements I'll have to let go of.


Maybeyou could consider Vario-W or Forte then? I have a Vario with steel burrs for brew use and it's excellent. The ceramic burrs are supposed to work very well for espresso.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> do not mark very highly of the old convenience factor though!


Agreed, hard to imagine hand grinding after I had a shoulder surgery 7 years ago..but I really like the close-to-zero retention and ease of adjustment change


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

But does Vario/Forte (same inside?) grind espresso as well as Mignon? Searching on this site, you'd have to conclude 'no' ?

Ceado e37s looks good the more I read/watch - anyone using it for aeropress grind also? Hopefully coffeechap has some experience and can comment.

If need be I can drop aeropress from requirements - though really need the machine to swap easily between pre-set grind settings, I'll be doing this most days.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The E37 will be no more suited to what you are trying to achieve than any other grinder that is not designed for that use. Only one or two really are.....2 grinders matey!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I've read all the posts and the original post that starts this thread and I am afraid I can't see much 'new' that will fit your requirements .

Hand grinders do bring a lot of what you require , however their downside is obvious and I am sure the novelty would soon wear off when guests start making demands for a coffee.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks guys - as before this has been more about me learning the realities than identifying a product. And I'm grateful for that.

Dfk41 - out of curiosity, what would you say those 1 or 2 grinders are?


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

Take a look at the Monolith Flat. However, it costs around US$2500 plus tax and shipping. Plus you have to register, then preorder within a day or so when notified that preorders are open, and then wait 3 to 4 months for delivery.

I think it's the closest grinder to your requirements.

Very compact

Very quiet

Can accurately move between two grind settings

Designed for zero retention

Beautifully built - read the reviews in the various forums

It does require that you weight the beans going in. This is perfect for you since you change the beans for every coffee dose. And it dramatically improves the consistency of your dose preparation. You will taste the improvement quite noticeably.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dlight said:


> Take a look at the Monolith Flat. However, it costs around US$2500 plus tax and shipping. Plus you have to register, then preorder within a day or so when notified that preorders are open, and then wait 3 to 4 months for delivery.
> 
> I think it's the closest grinder to your requirements.
> 
> ...


Ancedotally these appear to be very promising grinders ( performance wise ) .

If you are U.K. Based then it pipe be hard to justify them as value for money though .


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ancedotally these appear to be very promising grinders ( performance wise ) .
> 
> If you are U.K. Based then it pipe be hard to justify them as value for money though .


If you are going down the "silly money, don't know when it will turn up/how much tax it will cost" route then how about the Lyn Weber EG1?

Personally I would honestly assess my drinking habits and buy accordingly. For me that means having as nice an on-demand espresso grinder as I could afford for convenience (E8) and a hand grinder for odds and sods inc decaf and brewed (Feldgrind - although I did just buy a baratza Encore to try)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks guys - as before this has been more about me learning the realities than identifying a product. And I'm grateful for that.
> 
> Dfk41 - out of curiosity, what would you say those 1 or 2 grinders are?


all depends on what you want to spend. This is a good grinder for brewed and the few members including myself who have had them think highly of them

https://www.slurp.coffee/en/shop/grinders/wilfa-coffee-grinder-wscg-2/

Keep your original grinder meanwhile and when you know how much to spend, you will know your choices but the E37S is up there with them


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sh*t, you boys are running away with me.

I'm definitely not in to silly money, super-exotic, self-imported machines etc.

OK so learning from this I'd like to pretty much just see what machine will allow me to, as easily as possible, switch from one bean to another - lets forget about aeropress, noise, timing, weighing etc.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks dfk - I really like that. It's cheap and small enough to be a dedicated aeropress grinder. I take 2 drinks worth of ground coffee to work each day for aeropress and don't really want to be hand-grinding in a morning when I'm in a rush. I think I'll get that - looks great. Can you vouch for it as an aeropress solution?

So main grinder would just be for espresso - though it still must be able to move from decaf to caf without too much hassle - am I still expecting too much?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

OK regarding the Wilfa - I've just read a girl won the Danish aeropress championship using it - job done.

Now just for espresso...


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Re spend - I'll be specific to help: £800 max


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks dfk - I really like that. It's cheap and small enough to be a dedicated aeropress grinder. I take 2 drinks worth of ground coffee to work each day for aeropress and don't really want to be hand-grinding in a morning when I'm in a rush. I think I'll get that - looks great. Can you vouch for it as an aeropress solution?
> 
> So main grinder would just be for espresso - though it still must be able to move from decaf to caf without too much hassle - am I still expecting too much?


Moving from decaf to non will be ok as the steps are not enormous. The Mignon needs incredibly small adjustments as well. the Wilfa won the Scandinavian Aeropress competition last year, up against EK's and the like......it is a good grinder. It is available in the UK from Workshop but dearer and Slurps customer service is really good. Take a look at their range of coffee and take advantage of the combined postage!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

That's good to know - I think with my new found knowledge and decision to get the Wilfa I'm gonna give the little Mignon another chance - for a while anyway.

Aluminium coffee catcher type thing has arrived and that's had a positive affect on mess and I'm gonna put a little mark near the adjustment collar and note down the values for different beans and see how it goes.....

Any more suggestions no more than £800 and 43cm max would still be well received though ;-)


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

If you are looking at Wilfa which I can recommend as well, make sure you also look at the newer version, which has an improved motor: http://www.warriorcoffee.com/product/80/wilfa-svart-aroma-coffee-grinder-cgws-130b The older one can struggle with very light roasted beans. Mine does and the grind setting moves ever so slightly during the grinding process.

It's really super easy to use and works well enough for Aeropress / drip, though I would rate it slightly lower than high end hand grinders like Feldgrind, Kinu and so on.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great stuff, will do partisan ;-)


----------

